# Z D T V . D T V . F A Q



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Do you know what the coming switch to Digital TV actually means?*


> WASHINGTON -- If there's one message the government wants you to know, its
> that analog televisions are going dark in early 2009.
> 
> Federal officials say American households will have plenty of time to make sure
> ...


See FAQ @ ZDNet.com


----------

